# Content Maturity Filter problem



## Megaultrachicken (Nov 21, 2012)

Just recently I have been unable to watch mature posts in furaffinity.net and I am unable to change my maturity filter option becouse and I quote "This option is disabled while browsing sfw.furaffinity.net"

Question 1: WTF is sfw.furaffinity.net?

Question 2: how can I be NOT browsing it?

Question 3: Any other way to resolve this would be good as well (not an actual question I know, so shut up).

ps. if all else failes what can I do?

Thanks in advance
yours truly Megaultrachicken


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 21, 2012)

If you look at the top right toolbar of your furaffinity page you should see some letters saying 'NSFW' Click them to restore artworks that are 'Not Safe For Work' to your view of the site. 

The SFW feature is a shortcut to filter out mature and adult submissions, you must have accidentally clicked it.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 21, 2012)

Basically, you're viewing the "Safe For Work" version of the site.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 21, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> Basically, you're viewing the "Safe For Work" version of the site.



I just thought to myself 'not everyone knows what 'sfw' means, so it should say 'porn off/on'...but then I realised that would defeat the entire purpose of hiding the existance of the porn from people peeping at your screen.


----------



## Megaultrachicken (Nov 22, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I just thought to myself 'not everyone knows what 'sfw' means, so it should say 'porn off/on'...but then I realised that would defeat the entire purpose of hiding the existance of the porn from people peeping at your screen.



thx fallowfox, it works

btw: have you ever conidered to play an adult rpg?
I have noticed some guys have gone and done that, but my question is this: will there be a u know like an furry adult Final Fantasy game?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 22, 2012)

Megaultrachicken said:


> thx fallowfox, it works
> 
> btw: have you ever conidered to play an adult rpg?
> I have noticed some guys have gone and done that, but my question is this: will there be a u know like an furry adult Final Fantasy game?



I'm glad I could help.

I'm not a gamer, so I haven't played adult rpgs or given it much thought.


----------

